# Where to buy a Gas BBQ - Gran Canaria



## Carlislelad (May 17, 2011)

Hi All
Does anyone know where it is possible to buy a gas BBQ in Gran Canaria? We're moving to Playa Del Ingles in the spring and would buy one in the UK if it was unavailable in GC or cheaper here and ship it over. Cheers
Dave


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Carlislelad said:


> Hi All
> Does anyone know where it is possible to buy a gas BBQ in Gran Canaria? We're moving to Playa Del Ingles in the spring and would buy one in the UK if it was unavailable in GC or cheaper here and ship it over. Cheers
> Dave


We struggled with that one here on Mainland Spain. Got one in Leroy Merlin, they have a web site. We came from the USA and had a beauty over there, must say, the one we got is ok, bt not a patch on what we had. If you can get a good deal in B & Q or somewhere, I'd get it and ship it over.


----------

